# Holiday Destination



## py3ak (Apr 12, 2010)

To all our English members, I would like to recommend Torquay for your next holiday.

Theodore Dalrymple sings its praises.


----------



## jambo (Apr 12, 2010)

We spent a fortnight near Torquay last year and loved it. Would certainly go back.


----------



## Curt (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds truly lovely.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2010)

I shall put that on my list of "places to visit" if/when I ever go to the UK.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 13, 2010)

py3ak said:


> To all our English members, I would like to recommend Torquay for your next holiday.
> 
> Theodore Dalrymple sings its praises.



Ah yes, reminds me of home. 

I had a poetry professor, Richard Hugo, who wrote a poem called "Degrees of Gray in Phillipsburg." The tourist folks in Phillipsburg MT reported an uptick in annual visitors after it came out, something like a 10% increase (from 10 to 11).

It shows the value of good travel writing.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 13, 2010)

Culturally literate viewers may also remember that Torquay is the home of _Fawlty Towers_.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 13, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Culturally literate viewers may also remember that Torquay is the home of _Fawlty Towers_.


 
I was just about to ask if that is the same Torquay. I didn't know that was a real place.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 13, 2010)

py3ak said:


> To all our English members, .....


Ha! I note that wouldn't include Jambo or me. Can you have fallen into the popular trap of equating English=British??


----------



## py3ak (Apr 13, 2010)

No, I specifically left it at English for a complex of nearly subconscious reasons, the only one of which I will admit to is that, like Dr. Johnson and his definition of _oats_, I thought it would vex the Scots.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 13, 2010)

py3ak said:


> No, I specifically left it at English for a complex of nearly subconscious reasons, the only one of which I will admit to is that, like Dr. Johnson and his definition of _oats_, I thought it would vex the Scots.


hahaha


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 13, 2010)

JennyG said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > To all our English members, .....
> ...


Don't feel slighted, sister. This would exclude me:


> Culturally literate viewers may also remember that Torquay is the home of _Fawlty Towers_.


The only culture I'm literate about is the strep swab results.


----------



## jambo (Apr 14, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Culturally literate viewers may also remember that Torquay is the home of _Fawlty Towers_.


 
Speaking as a vexed Scot, we visited the hotel in Torquay Fawlty Towers was based on. If I could work out how to enclose a pic I would.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 14, 2010)

Stuart, that would be excellent! If you have an account at any photo uploading place (like the free photobucket.com) you should be able to embed a picture or link to it.


----------



## jambo (Apr 14, 2010)

The hotel. BTW That is not not Sybil but the wife along with youngest son


----------



## py3ak (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, that's very different from what I had imagined. Did the manager mention the war?


----------



## jambo (Apr 14, 2010)

The Monty Python team stayed in this hotel whilst filming a sketch. They were astounded by the antics of the manager which gave John Cleese the idea for Fawlty Towers and based Basil Fawlty on him. The manager actually became a fan of the show but passed away a number of years ago.


----------

